# What do they want ?



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

im currently loaded with work which is great but I'm hunting for more and we always deal with building contractors 90% of the time. alot of the contracts we have are by pestering the crap outa the contractor to either look at our jobs or let us tender .. but in this instance iv gotten warm leads which want me to send through some information in regards to a expression of interest. iv done this before but thought id actually ask you guys what type of info you send ? what are they looking for when receiving these items ? we have a company portfolio etc i can post it up so you's can have a look but thats more targeted at homeowners not builders. 

Download Link - http://sapainting.com.au/pdf-view/


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Be careful working for builders Glen. The downturn in the Australian economy will see some builders go bust.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

glennb said:


> im currently loaded with work which is great but I'm hunting for more and we always deal with building contractors 90% of the time. alot of the contracts we have are by pestering the crap outa the contractor to either look at our jobs or let us tender .. but in this instance iv gotten warm leads which want me to send through some information in regards to a expression of interest. iv done this before but thought id actually ask you guys what type of info you send ? what are they looking for when receiving these items ? we have a company portfolio etc i can post it up so you's can have a look but thats more targeted at homeowners not builders.
> http://sapainting.com.au/wp-content/...What-we-do.pdf


The pictures on your website are really nice. Did you take them yourself?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

> Be careful working for builders Glen. The downturn in the Australian economy will see some builders go bust.


yep we know :thumbup: already been flogged for 9 THOUSAND DOLLARS but hey we were the babies of the bunch .. it was a very good learning experience.. when u start to see new scaffolding, different trades, things not being ready on time along with promises of payment when they are late or maybe just a half payment instead of a full one 

thats when you say LICK MY [email protected] LOL! 



> The pictures on your website are really nice. Did you take them yourself?


thanks, yep :thumbsup: everything has been shot with our $1400 dollar cannon 600D along with all of the flashes lens etc, 450 bucks for a wide angle lens , its bs but cant live without it .. we actually go to the display homes and take pictures of all the crap workmanship .. paint runs, fat edges things not sanded .. all that bad crap in high res then put it side by side with our own workmanship so people can see the difference .. its great


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Oops


ffs ill re up it


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

http://sapainting.com.au/pdf-view/ there ya go ..


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

glennb said:


> yep we know :thumbup: already been flogged for 9 THOUSAND DOLLARS but hey we were the babies of the bunch .. it was a very good learning experience.. when u start to see new scaffolding, different trades, things not being ready on time along with promises of payment when they are late or maybe just a half payment instead of a full one
> 
> thats when you say LICK MY [email protected] LOL!
> 
> ...


I have a canon rebel and a tokena wide angle lens. My pics never turn out nice but I don't have a flash. I'm guessing that's why. What kind of flash do you use?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Be careful working for builders Glen. The downturn in the Australian economy will see some builders go bust.


 Yes let it b Glen.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You are absolutely phenominal at marketing Glenn. You would definitely have a carrier in media/ advertising/ similar if the whole painting schtick doesn't pan out.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> You are absolutely phenominal at marketing Glenn. You would definitely have a carrier in media/ advertising/ similar if the whole painting schtick doesn't pan out.


Wow thanks man that's a massive compliment as I'm self taught.. Thank you..

Any suggestions to make it better ?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Westview said:


> I have a canon rebel and a tokena wide angle lens. My pics never turn out nice but I don't have a flash. I'm guessing that's why. What kind of flash do you use?


Your lighting is important not so much flash, make sure your shutter speed and iso are correct for the object your shooting it makes HUGE different. I shoot every in large RAW format then tweak it in adobe photoshop raw editing .. It makes a massive different.. Make sure u adjust the sharpening as well otherwise it will be grainy. Save to jpeg format 300 dpi for printing etc.. 70 dpi for web graphics as they must load fast on pages.

Go to pirate bay for photoshop if u can't afford it ATM , but when u turn a profit do the right thing a purchase it..


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i could sure use you around dinner time to take pics of my food an post them in the kitchen thread ........nice work man !!


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL! thanks bro


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

glennb said:


> im currently loaded with work which is great but I'm hunting for more and we always deal with building contractors 90% of the time. alot of the contracts we have are by pestering the crap outa the contractor to either look at our jobs or let us tender .. but in this instance iv gotten warm leads which want me to send through some information in regards to a expression of interest. iv done this before but thought id actually ask you guys what type of info you send ? what are they looking for when receiving these items ? we have a company portfolio etc i can post it up so you's can have a look but thats more targeted at homeowners not builders.
> 
> Download Link - http://sapainting.com.au/pdf-view/


In other words need a plan B. :whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

glennb said:


> ffs ill re up it


Gday Glenn 

Site Looks good

Noticed the paint brands on your site 

Im also a Dulux accredited Painter


Being Dulux acredited why do you have the other main brands on your website ?

Myself i find it does weaken what you are trying to achieve by being Dulux accredited ?
As being Dulux accredited that should mean thats your Brand ? As they say
Worth doing worth Dulux ?

Im very proud to be a Dulux acredited painter plus am happy with there products 

I know of a few painters who joined the program only to use the logo and also know of the same who were kicked from the program

Just interested in how you see the program ?
( purely for marketing ?)

myself if I had a job and they asked me to use Bristol ? I would find it funny for starters
Calling a dulux acredited painter for a quote and asking for bristol paint ?

I would say sorry i only use Dulux 

Just interested as i use Dulux 100% 

Would you in the same situation say no problems what ever you want i will use ?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Gday Glenn
> 
> Site Looks good
> 
> ...


I understand where your coming from Ben, but if you weren't as busy as you were, or were trying to grow would you turn clients down that did not want to use Dulux for whatever reason?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I understand where your coming from Ben, but if you weren't as busy as you were, or were trying to grow would you turn clients down that did not want to use Dulux for whatever reason?


Gday Aaron 

Yes


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

What you guys don't understand is we go through a rigourus scrutiny by Dulux, checking our trade papers and getting customer testimonials to being a Dulux accredited painter, which in return we get referrals from them and we pay a fee of $ 650 to be registered by them. You in return agree to only use premium Dulux paint. I would be dis-endorsed by them if they caught me using another brand of paint.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Gday Glenn
> 
> Site Looks good
> 
> ...


Yeh I can see your confusion lol, we do use dulux 80% of the time and do recommend it 100% of the time due to it being a truly better product.. Dulux defantly has better brand awareness so it's counter productive as you said to not recommend it.. However as I will and repeat I WILL not turn down any customer based on brand loyalty! I buy their paint they don't buy it from me! 

It's my duty as a business owner to find out what my customers vision is for their property and give that too them for a fair price.. If dulux is NOT in their vision then that doesn't mean I won't be apart of their vision however it's also my duty to dulux for the help they have given me (mind you the help they have and do give my business is TRULEY GREAT my rep is by far the best if ever had! ) to promote their product! Their logos are on my cars ( we have 4 company cars ) , all my marketing crap and I try to push their product however I am no ones slave! 

Ok now that's outa the way lol lets get to the good stuff..

I'm very opinionated about the programe and don't mean to slander it's meaning in any way however ! They have a long way to go and are making a step in the right direction with all of their current efforts! Which is great to see I know st hard to change ! 

I joined after being asked at 23 so I could learn more about business and how to market my business to leverage my skills etc.. IMO they have not done that. I have learnt more from friggen pressure pro ( thanks you man TRULEY your posts are really worth a dam and ill be happy to be the 100,000 person to say thank you. ) than their material. The resene website has more info in the free section of their own " professional development programme " then what the accredited programe has to offer a newbie and that's for FREE, we also now have the taubmans pro painter thing going so the fight is on !

I believe currently our money isn't providing a return in education, brand awareness is different dont get it twisted ! IMO dulux as a company is not fully behind their own association / programe .. I don't see why they don't have on EVERY SINGLE PAINT CAN PRODUCED " why not use an accredited painter " etc and proving exposure for the programe.. I'm fully aware of the costs associated to run the programe etc however without brand awareness for the programe its lacking legs.. Not only now but also for future development.. 

Imagine this apprentice trained under accredited painter, paints he's whole apprenticeship with dulux paint, attends seminars focused for apprentices etc, see he's boss loving the programe and sees the benefits he's business gains in education, knowledge and leverage ! When he starts a business of he's own he will believe to be successful he MUST BE accredited painter and then he will only use dulux as well.. Now is not the problem what happens in 3-4-5-6-7 years.. Knowing where your going is better then where you are IMO

On the other hand it does have its benefits, and I don't mean socialising with a bunch of painters every 3 months. Their concepts are there but IMO are in their infant stages.. And must be developed to their fullest to become TRULEY great just like their products !! ( how good is Berger gold label LOL ) just like the painter of the year awards.. Maybe their should be restoration of the year for each state , commercial project of the year, best paint job under x among.. Yes it requires leg work but imagine the benefits for the businesses that win these items TRULEY awe inspiring ...

If you guys of this forum may have already noticed in my short time posting here, I'm highly motivated and love my job and TRULEY want to create an awesome painting company! And I believe In time the accredited programe will help people like me to do that... They do try !! Atm which i am so grateful for .. dont get me wrong however they aint there yet not right now .. 

How can I be better at selling and promoting THEIR product when their members have less product knowledge then a paint store attendant ! Our training should be equal or better then their own sales reps ! Our product knowledge should be up to date , we should be trained in marketing and sales specific training their reps do it ! Why shouldn't the programe cater for a full package I'd pay triple the amount instead of paying for it else where... Business insurance, vehicle, tool, signage printing, flyers , cards, tee shirts, financing with the most reputable companies , environmental training ie lead paint , wash out stuff, apprentice training developments, leadership training, how to motivate and inspire employees, how to train employees .. The list goes on

The accredited programe WILL CHANGE and I am proud to be a member and see it now as an invest ment to future prosperity , but if it TRULEY embodies its notions of creating a better painting Professional then these above items must be put in place IMO of course. I believe this because this is the journey I'm on to creating a better business and become the best painting professional I can be.. 

Just because we are painters don't mean the limits the sky.. As old mate pit bull says " reach for the stars and if u don't grab em , atleast your on top of the world" 

With the right training the accredited programe COULD revolutionise the Australian painting industry ..


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol how's that for a reply Lol


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, what a load of ****. How long have you been in the trade ? Dulux accredited is just a marketing tool used by Dulux. I recently had a lady ask me to use Bristol paint because her late husband always painted the house in Bristol paint. My dilemma was to organise for the customer to purchase the paint and I priced the job for labour only. I guess thats a way around the conflict. I also requested to Dulux administration that I wish to use Zinsser undercoat as its better than Dulux in my opinion. They are in agreement as Dulux trade depots sell it anyway. Struth, I even use Berger on occasion. 

By the way, the Yanks would have no idea what we are on about here.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Great post Glenn.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Wow, what a load of ****. How long have you been in the trade ? Dulux accredited is just a marketing tool used by Dulux. I recently had a lady ask me to use Bristol paint because her late husband always painted the house in Bristol paint. My dilemma was to organise for the customer to purchase the paint and I priced the job for labour only. I guess thats a way around the conflict. I also requested to Dulux administration that I wish to use Zinsser undercoat as its better than Dulux in my opinion. They are in agreement as Dulux trade depots sell it anyway. Struth, I even use Berger on occasion.
> 
> By the way, the Yanks would have no idea what we are on about here.


What's a load of ****? 12 years this year started at 15 .. Yeh it is a marketing tool but they claim that accredited painters are better painting professional by educating them through seminars etc so my argument is too create one. What are you saying dulux tried to tell u what u can and can't use?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> Great post Glenn.


:thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

glennb said:


> :thumbsup: thanks bro


 
is this Al's brother from down under?:laughing:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

glennb said:


> What's a load of ****? 12 years this year started at 15 .. Yeh it is a marketing tool but they claim that accredited painters are better painting professional by educating them through seminars etc so my argument is too create one. What are you saying dulux tried to tell u what u can and can't use?


Are you really an accredited painter ? You would have signed an agreement to only use Dulux paint. You will be struck off if they catch you using another brand of paint.
12 years experience is not enough to preach advice to other painters on this forum with 3 times as much time in the trade as you have done.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

> re you really an accredited painter ? You would have signed an agreement to only use Dulux paint. You will be struck off if they catch you using another brand of paint.


- yes we are .. no i dont think thats the intention .. the idea is that you must use dulux product 70% - 80% percent of the time.. not be cast into the realm of darkness if you use another brand.



> 12 years experience is not enough to preach advice to other painters on this forum with 3 times as much time in the trade as you have done.


okie dokie you dun steped in it now. LOL! 

for starters i wasnt preaching advise , this thread was actually asking for it if you didnt read it properly. i was asked what my views where on the marketing aspect of the accredited programe.. and can i say that when i have spoken to craig and collen i have told them the same and they have been very happy to listen and acknowledge my feedback. as i stated these things im stating are IMO, yes i will say your an idiot if you dont think the painting industy needs to a change ! its been in the hands of people 3 times my age and look whats happen to it ! you got people running around without even trade papers man taking our work ! and whats the "master painters union/association" doing about it ? nothing... they are too use to having tee and coffee with their scones !
the industry does need to listen to younger guys like myself and change WITH the new times as unfortunatly we are your successors ! its my generation that will be dominating the marketing in the next 5 - 10 years ! social media, websites, gurilla marketing campaigns , resumes, ipads , even the way consumers THINK HAS CHANGED in the last 30 years these are all new concepts which my generation are familar with so dont down play this crap about youth ! it isnt like it use to be , times have changed man ! yes iv been to the dulux accredited seminars that try and show all the guys that are 3 times my age what a website is and how to market it .. 

"ok everyone , this is a website, you are now online, "im on the line .. what ?" , whats a website do again ? 

dont get me wrong everyone i dont mean to sound like a prick even tho i am ! it just pisses me off when ignorant people pull this crap !

now, as for experience ! just because someone has 3 times the time or experience as myself does not mean i dont have something that can be of contribution.. the old fashion innuendoes of "doing your time " are long gone my friend you are in a new age ! i like to think of it as evolution . those that dont keep up and adapt to the ever changing demands of todays market place will get left behind and die off ! simple. yes i will not take away the fact that an older more experience painter can teach a younger fellow like myself a trick or two still ! if you havnt noticed thats why im here ! im sponging all of the knowledge i can so that why i can gain a better understanding of how YOU GUYS DID it and adapt it to my current market .. you see some people started our grew a business in a good time .. atm it isnt a good time our economy is **** same as the american .. much easier to ride a bad time when you established not starting out ...

however...... you are fool if you think that age dictates an ability to do something correctly or atleast have knowledge in anyone medium ! . just because you have been doing something for 3 times longer than what i have doesnt mean you have been doing it correctly ! why is it that when i put an ad in the paper to hire a PAINTER i get 50 phone calls and on average their age brackets are all between 40 - 55 . then when i give them a go they cant paint for crap ? these are my elders yet cannot keep up with the standard by your definition of age times experience they should be employing me correct ? 

dont always see a younger guy as an idiot because in todays world half of the time you can your arse handed to you .  

take the free showing of my companies portfolio ( which iv taken down btw ) , thats what a younger guy can do with 3 times less your experience !..

NOW 

let us see what you got and lets compare ? :thumbup:

flame onnnnn LOL!


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> in this Al's brother from down under?:laughing:


lol .. whos al ?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

well please relax little grasshopper. One day you will look back and reflect upon the fact that you think you know everything in the trade.

Hell I recently did a lead management course run by the master painters association and I was surprised to learn a few things myself. 

I wish you well Glen.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

glennb said:


> lol .. whos al ?


Dont worry about Al he is busy with his lady friend : ) 

Who are you ? I cant see you licence number or ABN on your buisness card or website ?

Maybe I'm blind am I ? Do you have yourlicence number on your website or ABN number 

You are licensed aren't you ?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Dont worry about Al he is busy with his lady friend : )
> 
> Who are you ? I cant see you licence number or ABN on your buisness card or website ?
> 
> ...



Lol suriously, would someone that's unlicensed, uninsured and not have an abn really have the material we have?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> Dont worry about Al he is busy with his lady friend : )
> 
> Who are you ? I cant see you licence number or ABN on your buisness card or website ?
> 
> ...



Agree with you Ben. We smell a rat thats telling fibs.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Brian C said:


> well please relax little grasshopper. One day you will look back and reflect upon the fact that you think you know everything in the trade.


i know for a fact i know how to paint thats what i do know, what i am learning about how to manage and grow a successful business. 

that fact of the matter is that at the end of the day, painting isnt rocket science, you dont need a university degree.. so after 12 years if i haven't atleast mastered most of the applicable hand skills required then i must be pritty brain dead.



Brian C said:


> Agree with you Ben. We smell a rat thats telling fibs.


what would i have to lie about dude ? your the one whos throwing ****, in melbourne you dont even need a contractors license unlike in queensland.. we need to have a QBSA license in order to become a licensed contractor your trade papers just arnt good enough, and you asking me if im licensed and calling me a dirty rat :whistling2:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Let me ask you a few painting questions without looking it up on goggle. 

How would you paint a surface with calcimine ?

How would you paint a pressed metal ceiling ?

How would you paint a newly constructed tilt slab concrete building ?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL thats it . where do you get off ,first you call me a rat now you asking me these pissy questions .. hows about i through some questions at you like - 
whats a canonical url ? 
how do you optimize your meta data ? 
how do you leverage social media and integrate it with your followers ?
how do you set up an auto responder?
whats an acceptable open rate for email marketing within our industry?
whats DPI stand for ? 
how do you rank in google local ? 

obviously you shouldnt have to google these ... ppfttt

as i said.. dont always under estimate a younger guy as you may get your arse handed to you. just think if you see me in such a lower status, how would you see me if i were operating in Melbourne as your competition ? you would ride me off right ? .. of course you would.. and that my friend is your biggest down fall.. 

tilt panels are not ready to paint straight out of the cast .. they must be washed down with a special bond breaker solution.., its in your safest opion to hire a washer that does a test patch and takes liability of removing this material or get the builder to have these done that way it removes liability all together. panel needs to be sealed with appropriate oil base sealer, then you can apply 2 coats of regular lowsheen etc some ppl want them textured before hand. 

press tin was used in the olden days , yes the olden days .. i think 1800's pre 1900's era .. it is very thin and not very strong ! as the tin has been pressed to create a pattern of most sorts from a press.. usally the paint will be peeling since its nearly 130 years old , correct so far? let me guess wikipedia right ? ... no matter which way you go its a nightmare to strip.. chemical striping is best , then applying cling wrap over it so the vapours dont escape and really eats at the paint. obviously when thats done you have to remove to paint , sand it, seal it and paint like normal once its sealed with appropriate sealer. 

iv heard of calcimine but never came across a project that had a peeling problem. all i know is its time consuming to fix.. its just like peeling paint but the peeling paint isnt paint its some concoxion of what the experienced painters of their day used back in the day when they MIXED paint. apparently is chalky as **** but essentially scrap the **** outa it , untill you reach a section which is sound.. either that or if it was my house ! reline the house with new gyprock as it will probably cost the same if every wall and ceiling is peeling to the **** house and even then you got no gaurentee that the sound parts thats you've scraped back too wont flake or peel in time either if i did have to quote on a job with that **** thats what id say. id rather do a new home anyday then a repaint like that because i have the option too.. its very rare that a owner pays a repainter to strip a house back to nothing and start fresh .. and even still , it wont look perfect .. but with a new home , your not painting over the crap thats been there from a 100 other painters, and unless you get paid to fix it then your not gunna make it look like a brand new surface are you? but with new homes everythings brand new. no excuses for poor workmanship  

remember no googling....


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Little grasshopper, I don't really care about what you say, only that I run a successful painting business with eight employees on wages and I don't need to impress anyone.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Brian



Looks like He is full of it . It seems his Dad maybe Accredited 
But that doesn't make him accredited

I noticed he dropped a few names from Dulux in his early post 
Well i spoke to one of them today 
So I hope they look into it like they said they will 

I did notice he took the other paint brands of his site 

Im just Glad he doesnt like the MPA 
As could you imagine MPA rollin with Glen videos


Did i mention its his Dads company 
He is proof that smoke and mirrors might make a 
Client think your Mr Big shot but in reality doesn't 
Make you an exsperianced painter 

He is all talk i wonder if he still will post up he is Dulux Accredited when i know he isn't lol

Love to see a copy of his certificate a little hard when your not Accredited


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

glennb said:


> lol .. whos al ?


just another guy that uses the 70's "bro" quote and "lol" a lot


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I thought I smelled a rat. Good work Ben.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

We are dulux accredited, yeh that's right it s my fathers company, did you miss the managing director part??? Mate your company is accredited as is ours whats your point. the company I partly own and operate is , what don't u like that ? Don't hate on me wtf do you know about me. The reps have always dealt with me anyway, so regardless if my father is in the background or not negates that, I was the one that changed to dulux ffs! If it wasn't for me seeing the necessity to use a brand in our marketing that dominates the market we would still be using solver! 

So what is Craig or Collin going to look into ? My opinion? When they read the survey they requested they will get then same information which is my opinion. I never had the paint brands on the site man get it right, I put up a PDF up for download... Learn the difference ... There's a difference between a website and PDF portfolio "bro"

In regards to the MPA I never said I didn't like them however IMO I find there is a void they aren't filling .. they are suppose to be the painters voice within then industry.. continually changing and evolving even if its 1% per year.. tell me what has changed since 1990? i did an estimating course and they had prices from 2006 or something.. on top of that what worth does the membership offer other than blowing smoke and mirrors to the client? wtf are you saying I'm not allowed to have an opion. Freedom of speech is allow it at Iraq. Quite frankly I don't need to have 30 years in a trade to have an opinion,wether you think so or not,especially when iv been asked for my opinion. 

I find it warming in the fact that I'm an outcast in your eyes , whether you think I'm experienced or not it doesn't faze me as I know what I do on a daily Bais, and you bragging about having 8 guys.. Well if you have been doing this for 30 years so you should have 8 guys! That's like saying iv been to the gym for 30 years but just got a six pack.. So no medals there "bro" hey by the way I answered your questions where's my answers ? Shhheeezzz 

I came here asking for advice yet you say I'm blowing smoke and mirrors ... Wtf am I blowing .. We are exactly we iv said we are iv even supplied you with the documentation iv created and your calling me a rat your the ones not producing your stuff .... I never said I this and I that . You guys can make me out to be what ever you want but at the end of the day my kind is here .. And iv got a voice too.. If you hold my father in any regard due to he's age or experience then you must hold in regard the fact he trusts me to market,develop,grow and manage he's business , so does that make me a fool, how can that be ? He's got the golden thing called age and experience.

You can try and discredit me, talk me down, rub me out but we both know the only reason why your doing so is because you ain't got ****.. If you have got something show me .. Iv showed you mine show me yours like I asked before..

I can just imagine you trying to back engineer our documentation in ms word lol, if that's what I freely gave out, must make you think what else we have created .


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmm........anyone getting the feeling that our brethren in Australia aren't much different than we are?:whistling2:


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Wether it's here or there, you can't help morons right.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You guys should cut the crap and skype with a ruler in hand. It's all a hanging contest just go ahead and measure already.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

glennb said:


> We are dulux accredited, yeh that's right it s my fathers company, did you miss the managing director part??? Mate your company is accredited as is ours whats your point. the company I partly own and operate is , what don't u like that ? Don't hate on me wtf do you know about me. The reps have always dealt with me anyway, so regardless if my father is in the background or not negates that, I was the one that changed to dulux ffs! If it wasn't for me seeing the necessity to use a brand in our marketing that dominates the market we would still be using solver!
> 
> So what is Craig or Collin going to look into ? My opinion? When they read the survey they requested they will get then same information which is my opinion. I never had the paint brands on the site man get it right, I put up a PDF up for download... Learn the difference ... There's a difference between a website and PDF portfolio "bro"
> 
> ...



Glenn time to move on Mate

We are accredited ? Let me say again no you are 
Not Accredited ( Craig from Dulux ) said your Dad is . Not you or we or your team 

If you were Dulux Accredited you aren't setting the bar very high actualy lowering it you would be the poorest example of the program i have seen 

As Accredited Members are proud of Dulux and the program 

Time to move on from your try hard lengthy replies lol seriously ****ing iraq talking about talking **** 

Look Give Craig a call on Monday but im sure he is busy with the upcoming 2013 conference

And yes the pics were of your site pdf or what ever you want to call it ? Plus also your response to my ? About it is in this thread 

Look Give Dulux a call and sort it out with them
As thats who you need to talk too 

Not Brian or Myself

Just leave the bull**** aside 



Thats all the time i have for you im sure you will have a cry and reply with another pointless post 

Cheers


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like Dulux has done a good job blowing smoke up your arses.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Little grasshopper, what are you trying to prove ? That you are a whizz at computer marketing stuff and an experienced master painter ?

Ben and I are quiet achievers and don't need to prove anything.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Glenn, put your Dad on ...we have a few questions for him


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I have no idea what this thread is about.

But I was never that impressed with ddulux.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

his dad was a painter. He knows his way around a computer...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

From what I gather Dulux has one hell of a racket going on.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> From what I gather Dulux has one hell of a racket going on.


That's what I think. Getting contractors to pay hundreds to be on their referral list? Is it really viewed by homeowners to be a meaningful accomplishment to be accredited? Is BM or SW in the land down under? I can't believe a manufacturer has that kind of power.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> his dad was a painter. He knows his way around a computer...


I was going to post something about the pathetic generational wars that pit the sons of today's technologies, against the sacrifices made by the father's experience. But then I realized that this younger generation could never understand that a large customer base for many successful painting contractors had once been built soley on a good name and referrals, without a Facebook, or lead generating site. 

Then again, painting contractors of yesteryear weren't competing with the likes of a McDonalds either. These kids today really set their sites high!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> From what I gather Dulux has one hell of a racket going on.


Gday RB 

I know i said i wouldnt post in this thread in regards to my Mate Glenn 

I dont bitch about clients or products
Im confident in everything i do and use

But This has all come about becausce PT is my second home : ) for **** sake i even cook dinner here : ) 

So to see some one not representing the accredited program 

who i dont know or even care about maybe 13hrs drive from me 

Its becausce its at my PT home 

i dont give a **** about the behr painters lol but 

For someone to think he is acredited becausce his Dad is thats a joke 

Im Acredited it doesnt mean anyone working under me is it also doesnt mean they can have there say in a survey about the program as they are not a member

Seriously i love this program the day it looses its credibility in respect to members joining 
I wont renew as a member becausce I used Dulux 
Long before being asked to join the program

So in away i have always represented the Brand 
The Program has just made it official as a Member 

and meeting the requirements i earn the rights to use the Branding to further my image 
And commitment to the products i use 

Basically by being acredited they are backing me up with a product & Brand im happy with And vice versa 

Im not a painter who was using solver paint lol
And jumping on the acredited wagon just for marketing


I back up there products and Brand it Means allot to Me 

Funny thing thats how i came across PT is thanks to Dulux as a seminar in 2011 they were encouraging members to embrace spraying like the yanks : ) so from the seminar Google brought me here plus my shiny Graco

So Basically its a two way street i look after the Brand and they have to aswell in regards to members joining if they dont what does it say for Members like Brian & I who do the right thing ?

Its no different to PT being a forum for Professional painters you have someone post up
From a DIY background its PT duty to maintain
This forum and redirect them or close the thread

as it is a site for Profesional painters you start letting it go the otherway its like anything it would no longer be a site just for professionals no different to the Accredited program if they were
To not Maintain the standards 


I think thats it i cant get suckered in to any more
Replies lol

you guys can see how Much I love the program yes love : ) i know how cute 

but also I have been using the products for maybe 9yrs prior to joining 

Big Difference

Crap just realised i have done a big Glenn post 



Orher than that 

Look at a Woollongong Winters Morning : )
How good 11am 23deg 

Plus about to cook up some lunch : )
Been good this week only salad sandwiches

Time for a couple of Bacon & egg rolls


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome Glenn. My honest take would be if you are over booked, raise your rates and work less but make the same or more.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Gawd, the poor lad should holla for his pa to come on here then he can go back to playing his x box games.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Gday RB
> 
> I know i said i wouldnt post in this thread in regards to my Mate Glenn
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it as a slight or to down play the program. 

I find it amazing how a paint brand was able to build such a program and such brand loyalty. We just don't have anything remotely close to that over here so I find it interesting. How does one become accredited? If accreditation is held in such high regard I can assume it must be rather difficult as opposed to simply paying the yearly fee.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I didn't mean it as a slight or to down play the program.
> 
> I find it amazing how a paint brand was able to build such a program and such brand loyalty. We just don't have anything remotely close to that over here so I find it interesting. How does one become accredited? If accreditation is held in such high regard I can assume it must be rather difficult as opposed to simply paying the yearly fee.


Gday RB

I didnt think you were and even if you did it wouldnt get my back up : )

Im actualy amazed in America they dont have such a program ? Im sure someone ages ago said there is ?

Another Paint company has just started a similar program but i think the Dulux one started maybe 10 plus yrs ago 

http://duluxaccredited.com.au/WhyDuluxAccredited.aspx


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Man, you guys in Australia sure are....


Passionate?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Great read.........a real page turner!:jester:


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> We are accredited ? Let me say again no you are
> Not Accredited ( Craig from Dulux ) said your Dad is . Not you or we or your team


See thats the concept you dont understand is right there. it doesnt matter about an individual in a team or company its the overall picture, wether im accredited, he is accredited it doesnt matter who is ! it isnt an achievement to say you personally are top dog.. you know why? BECAUSE it doesnt matter to the CUSTOMER ! thats all that matters ! the customers perception .. you cant say to the customer "o well no wonder johny stuffed it up he aint accredited like me :jester:" the customer would be like "WTF your whole outfit is isn't it ?" then you say " oh no way, they are all **** house painters im the only one who dulux thinks is any good" LOL! if thats how you think you had better brush up on your perception ! 



benthepainter said:


> If you were Dulux Accredited you aren't setting the bar very high actualy lowering it you would be the poorest example of the program i have seen


How could i possibly lower the bar ! my opinion is to raise it ! to new heights beyond what any of the current members even dream of ! the PURPOSE of the programe is to develop a better painting professional through the means of education,seminars & networking .. along with leveraging better paint products.. and im lowering the bar bbaahahahahaha ! yes ! bahahahah ! its because of people like you that have the simple 1 minded thinking which has allow the accredited programe to STAGNATE , which is why they are over hauling it !

to accommodate to todays market place and its ever changing needs  



benthepainter said:


> Thats all the time i have for you im sure you will have a cry and reply with another pointless post


yes i will respond with another very direct,long and intelligent post to negate the crap your typing ! how am i crying ! your the one thats "run to the teacher ( the accredited people ) and had a cry to them :blink: and I'm crying:thumbsup:



> Glenn, put your Dad on ...we have a few questions for him


yeh let us know what you want then ill ask him, he isnt computer savy , dont worry ill be true to hes answers.. maybe before we get to that ill give you the real story..

ok everyone gather around to learn the story of the S & A Painting  ( who gives a **** right ha)

ok in 2000 my dad and mom started a parntership business because they moved up to brisbane from another state ! he had to find work and could work for anyone on wages because back then , the wages were like really bad .. so he got a ABN and started subbing out jobs from a guy called tony.. i was 15 at the time and a dumb **** at school. 

dad said - "you wanna leave school" and 

i said - " **** yeah , schools crap" .. so i then started working with dad as hes "**** kicker" as the years when on dad met new people as subbed from them too ! as a kid we fought heaps .. because i was always saying " why do we have to do it like this or that " "why does this have to be painted like that " etc .. at the time all he needed was someone to help him get the work done not really train someone .. my dads always been like " look this is how you use a hammer BANG .. see, there do it" - he didnt have much patience so it was up to me to get **** done good, fast and proper.

when i was around 19 we both decided to get a TRADE ASSESSMENT , you see i didnt do an apprenticeship because my father wasn't a qualified tradesman , sure he had the technical skill but just not the papers. so we both did the test and failed LOL! then we had to get up skilled .. so we did the up skilling requirements and got our trade certificates ... 

YAY! we are tradesman .. 

but then we had to apply for a contractors license, and that ment not subbing anymore because we could deal direct with the customer / builder.. and dad wasn't interested in that.. he just wanted to work like a regular worker, yet not have a boss LOL ! he was the perfect technician, but needed a manger and entrepreneur to help him because he did have any dreams or anything other than having constant work to pay the bills.

so he said " if we get this contractors license, you deal with all of the crap" ( meaning running the business, finding the work etc)

i said " ok , lets do it " - not realising at 19 ! i just made a decision that has changed my life to this day ! iv worked my arse off for the past 6 years since ! 

so since that day we have gotten our license , we have worked for everyone from custom home builders, 100 home a year project builders becoming their main contractors, renovation builders, residential home owners etc. 

in the process we have lost a total of $35,000 dollars due to ****s going bankrupt ! , generated enough profit to have NO business DEBTS such as over drafts etc ( obviously you have your leases), have two fully set up vehicles each with own spray gun, and have a crew of 5 guys. 

WE are dulux accredited, WE have built this business together as Father and Son.. im not riding on the customer list that my father has built, nor is he taking credit for the self taught marketing ability i may posses.. We are a team, it doesnt matter what accomplishments we make wether it be profit or loss, we do it together ! 

so in response to your response ben & brian ! 

you can say all the crap you want about youth, experience, money, training, affiliations, branding etc because it don't mean **** to me.. im not trying to prove nothing only defend myself from your useless attempt to down grade me as a fool amongst people who i hope to learn valuable knowledge from which can hopefully take our business to the next level ! my father has said it many times that hes taught me all he knows and cant teach me the knowledge i seek .. 

thats why when we changed to dulux product i jumped on the wagon for the accredited programe... thinking if i can get into that "they can teach me more about business, its all industry related " boy was i wrong ! there isnt enough education ! thats the only reason why i wanted to be apart of the program , now i want to be apart of the program to help change it into what i believe it should embody.. in the event that the dulux people dont like my views then ill happily leave.. simple. im on my own journey as iv said before so i feel astho if there is a club or membership to help with that journey then id pay triple the price they are asking, so if i would then im sure someone else in my position would but hey thats my opinion.

dulux is very smart, their products are great ! their customer service is great ( to us anyway ) which in its own creates raving fans of their products ! but their marketing has so much venom that they dominate their market ! and they do it by brand loyalty ! you dont need a degree in marketing to see that .. the program is designed around those foundations for dulux, yes it has its benefits for the painters that show their loyalty such as training and development etc but as i said its in its infant stages thus why they are overhauling it .. but the undieing loyality like ben and brian have show is PROOF of their campaign in action.. these guys even said that they would TURN DOWN A CUSTOMER if they didnt want to have dulux paint on their home ... marketing is very powerful ! maybe now you all can see why im so fascinated by it .

by no means am i playing down our affiliation with dulux, this is how i see it, the reality of it.. yes im happy and proud to be a member ! see even tho my names not on the certificate i still feel like im apart of the organisation because the business i run is , so that translates to my dad,me our staff and even our supplier stores.. 

please keep in mind that this is MY OPINION not fact !


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Gwarel said:


> Great read.........a real page turner!:jester:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

glennb said:


> See thats the concept you dont understand is right there. it doesnt matter about an individual in a team or company its the overall picture, wether im accredited, he is accredited it doesnt matter who is ! it isnt an achievement to say you personally are top dog.. you know why? BECAUSE it doesnt matter to the CUSTOMER ! thats all that matters ! the customers perception .. you cant say to the customer "o well no wonder johny stuffed it up he aint accredited like me :jester:" the customer would be like "WTF your whole outfit is isn't it ?" then you say " oh no way, they are all **** house painters im the only one who dulux thinks is any good" LOL! if thats how you think you had better brush up on your perception !
> 
> How could i possibly lower the bar ! my opinion is to raise it ! to new heights beyond what any of the current members even dream of ! the PURPOSE of the programe is to develop a better painting professional through the means of education,seminars & networking .. along with leveraging better paint products.. and im lowering the bar bbaahahahahaha ! yes ! bahahahah ! its because of people like you that have the simple 1 minded thinking which has allow the accredited programe to STAGNATE , which is why they are over hauling it !
> 
> ...


I will read it after if i have time


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Oops with my excitement to your next chapter
I was in a hurry to reply and double posts


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> I will read it after if i have time


yeah you do that "bro", you may learn a think or two :blink:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

glennb said:


> See thats the concept you dont understand is right there. it doesnt matter about an individual in a team or company its the overall picture, wether im accredited, he is accredited it doesnt matter who is ! it isnt an achievement to say you personally are top dog.. you know why? BECAUSE it doesnt matter to the CUSTOMER ! thats all that matters ! the customers perception .. you cant say to the customer "o well no wonder johny stuffed it up he aint accredited like me :jester:" the customer would be like "WTF your whole outfit is isn't it ?" then you say " oh no way, they are all **** house painters im the only one who dulux thinks is any good" LOL! if thats how you think you had better brush up on your perception !
> 
> How could i possibly lower the bar ! my opinion is to raise it ! to new heights beyond what any of the current members even dream of ! the PURPOSE of the programe is to develop a better painting professional through the means of education,seminars & networking .. along with leveraging better paint products.. and im lowering the bar bbaahahahahaha ! yes ! bahahahah ! its because of people like you that have the simple 1 minded thinking which has allow the accredited programe to STAGNATE , which is why they are over hauling it !
> 
> ...


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats better nothing worse than doubling up your 

Posts


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

you stuffed that up royally man


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey guys, go easy on poor Glen, he ain't too bright but he can lift heavy things !


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I keep thinking of the HBO series "Angry Boys" when I read these posts. I think all you Aussies need to get together, throw a shrimp on the barby, and just get along....heaps.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I keep thinking of the HBO series "Angry Boys" when I read these posts. I think all you Aussies need to get together, throw a shrimp on the barby, and just get along....heaps.


 
don't think a shrimp is gonna do it, at least one of those boys could easily demolish a pound or two at lunch


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha ! I would like to thank the moderators of this forum for not closing down this thread. Its an Australian issue.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Ha ! I would like to thank the moderators of this forum for not closing down this thread. Its an Australian issue.


Gday Brian

After all his crap post and life story

He finally answered what I was questioning 

It was a little hard but he got there

Ok he is licensed thats good 

Dulux Acredited he is not ( this is what this has been about )

Wasnt That hard Glenn but well done give yourself a pat on your back 

Now you can get back to being Brisbane's biggest painter
Then next world industry leader you can do it
You have the vision & Man power 

Good Luck


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I'm glad that's settled.  

But it has got me wondering about the Dulux accredited thing. I'm sure a lot of us 'Yanks' are. 

Is it like training for a painter, or some kind of testing process having to do with actual painting techniques? Or something else..


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

chrisn said:


> don't think a shrimp is gonna do it, at least one of those boys could easily demolish a pound or two at lunch


I love it anyway you cook it!!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Well, I'm glad that's settled.
> 
> But it has got me wondering about the Dulux accredited thing. I'm sure a lot of us 'Yanks' are.
> 
> Is it like training for a painter, or some kind of testing process having to do with actual painting techniques? Or something else..


Gday J

I wouldnt say Training as a Painter as a Member you should already be a licensed experienced Painter and recognised as so and meeting that
And on top of that already using Dulux not blow ins who use behr paint 



But training as such as offering marketing and other buisness related seminars thats what they offer and many other things that can help one grow his or her buisness if Needed ? 

also like i mentioned early on 
About a seminar in which they were encouraging members to incorprate spraying into there work

In which i took away from that seminar i might give that a try : ) 




yes at this stage if I was to do any further courses in regards to the hands on side of thing or if i wanted to take on an aprentice i can do that through the MPA 
MPA still does buisness seminars in regards
Marketing and such

Like your PDCA ours is Master Painters Australia 


But The Acredited Program is unique as its for Members who use Dulux and have met the criteria 


Its a Great Program its doing well the only changes it needs is to weed out the crap
To keep it to a level were Brian & I are displaying 
As a members


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

In a nutshell, Dulux is the biggest paint brand in Australia and its a marketing scheme by them to offer a referral service of the finest painters in Australia. 

There is a strict criteria of experience, trade qualifications, public liability insurance and customer references before you are considered for the accredited program. Most applicants are rejected and I know of a few painters that have been ejected from the program for shoddy work.
Those painters in the program like Ben and myself have to uphold a very high standard, and in return we get referrals for work.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Brian C said:


> In a nutshell, Dulux is the biggest paint brand in Australia and its a marketing scheme by them to offer a referral service of the finest painters in Australia.
> 
> There is a strict criteria of experience, trade qualifications, public liability insurance and customer references before you are considered for the accredited program. Most applicants are rejected and I know of a few painters that have been ejected from the program for shoddy work.
> Those painters in the program like Ben and myself have to uphold a very high standard, and in return we get referrals for work.


and standard rates? Do you all estimate at the same rate?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Of course not. We charge more because we are the best in the business.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Oden said:


> and standard rates? Do you all estimate at the same rate?


no they havn't even developed a schedule of rates  ... as far as im concerned thats probably the most important thing when offering business development.. knowing what you costs are and what you should be charging.. but hey i dont know anything really, im better at heavy lifting :yes:

hey brian, a question.. why doesnt dulux state on every can "use a dulux accredited painter for best results" ?? if they were truly behind their own program they would incorporate it into their marketing i would imagine.. not give away free product to tv renovation shows promoting DIY painting.. 

hey ben maybe you can let all the americans know all of the current features it offers to make a painter "the best in the business" what is the difference between and accredited painter and another painter that isnt crap? other than the logo of course.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

glennb said:


> no they havn't even developed a schedule of rates  ... as far as im concerned thats probably the most important thing when offering business development.. knowing what you costs are and what you should be charging.. but hey i dont know anything really, im better at heavy lifting :yes:
> 
> hey brian, a question.. why doesnt dulux state on every can "use a dulux accredited painter for best results" ?? if they were truly behind their own program they would incorporate it into their marketing i would imagine.. not give away free product to tv renovation shows promoting DIY painting..
> 
> hey ben maybe you can let all the americans know all of the current features it offers to make a painter "the best in the business" what is the difference between and accredited painter and another painter that isnt crap? other than the logo of course.


Im only quoting you purely to leave your crap un edited 

Carry on


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Well you have actually made a reasonable comment ( for once ) with regards to the can lid idea.
But this forum is for grown ups sonny, why are you here ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Well you have actually made a reasonable comment ( for once ) with regards to the can lid idea.
> But this forum is for grown ups sonny, why are you here ?


Gday Brian 

I agree about the forum is for grownups : )

But in regards to the paint tins and Glens idea
I dont 

why would a company with such strong branding with the name alone damage it by putting on for best results use an Accredited painter ?

Thats what the program is for separate thing and marketing 

would a Bunnings store like the Home Depot for the yanks 

want that on there tins ?
When there market is mainly DIY


It would be like Dulux saying to there DIY 
Market which would be massive we dont think you can do a good job ? for the best job you need an Accredited painter 

Dulux represents the leading Brand for DIY & Professionals

But if you want a Professional Accredited Painter we have them for you : ) which is clearly on there
Website all they need to do is a post code search to find the list of there local painters 


Some DIY painters can still do a good job better than Some so called painters ? ( have a look at the Dulux FB page Dulux DIY market is massive )

But instead Dulux are smart great Brand for DIY

Then Dulux have the Accredited Program for the percent of customers who want to use Dulux but need a painter 

So Myself i don't think they would or need to add
Such labelling to there drums


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I think they have the balance right 

Just have a look at the Main website mainly aimed for DIY
Then if they need a Professional Painter the link to to Accredited site : )


http://www.dulux.com.au/?bmr=1

Then link to acreddited 

http://duluxaccredited.com.au/

Dulux is a massive Brand they dont need to add such things to there Tins 

Dulux have the DIY Market Then they have the Acredited Program

Thats it I'm done with this thread 

Thanks again Glenn


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

is that the only slander you can give now, " this forum is for grown ups sonny " bahhaha, maybe next time you go to an accredited meeting you should get someone to sit on your chest and slap you like a pimp... maybe it'll knock some sense into ya. your no different to a politician , you negate all of the facts. tell the yanks what the accredited program really offers for business development. btw you needed the accredited program to tell you that you should start spraying more  

yeh fair enough they have two different websites but they dont market the accredited program, they dont even have cardboard cutouts like the taubmans endure guys in store promoting " accredited painters " its almost astho its a secrete.. i have never seen a commercial, banner , branding anywhere other than their own accredited website and a small section saying "find a painter".. yes they have a diy market and no they arnt gunna sarfice that for the accredited program, but they shouldn't stand away from it either. if the people want to diy they could hire a dulux accredited painter for some advice and onsite training.. since they are the best in the business. not me because im not a member of course im not worthy of such high painter status and grandeur. ha!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

hey, you are frothing from the mouth too much. Relax little grasshopper.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

i swear to god you could out perform kevin rudd..


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Now thats really insulting.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

what for you or him, if your voting for him i think you should take up my suggestion of getting pimped slapped LOL !


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you been drinking too much red cordial ? Get mom to tuck you into bed.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

You two need to get a room


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Careful mates, this is exactly how civil wars start. If it's not the design of a flag, it's the brand of paint the people choose that can cause a rift among countrymen.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It would be interesting to have PT member and industry trainer Michael Farrugia, from Pacificpainters, to weigh in on this.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

If the company is accredited, would everyone in the company fall under that category? Or would just the owner be accredited? If they asked for an accredited painter would only the owner be aloud on the job site because the rest if the workers were not accredited?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

wow ... a down under behr fight


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

glennb said:


> is that the only slander you can give now, " this forum is for grown ups sonny " bahhaha, maybe next time you go to an accredited meeting *you should get someone to sit on your chest and slap you like a pimp..*. maybe it'll knock some sense into ya. your no different to a politician , you negate all of the facts. tell the yanks what the accredited program really offers for business development. btw you needed the accredited program to tell you that you should start spraying more
> 
> yeh fair enough they have two different websites but they dont market the accredited program, they dont even have cardboard cutouts like the taubmans endure guys in store promoting " accredited painters " its almost astho its a secrete.. i have never seen a commercial, banner , branding anywhere other than their own accredited website and a small section saying "find a painter".. yes they have a diy market and no they arnt gunna sarfice that for the accredited program, but they shouldn't stand away from it either. if the people want to diy they could hire a dulux accredited painter for some advice and onsite training.. since they are the best in the business. not me because im not a member of course im not worthy of such high painter status and grandeur. ha!


 I'm going to use this the next time I get in a fight.My favorite line,by far. Thanks, Glenn.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Brian C said:


> Ha ! I would like to thank the moderators of this forum for not closing down this thread. Its an Australian issue.


Australian???? Crap......the way you guys were arguing I though you were Austrian. I was just cutting you guys slack because I thought you were doing pretty good putting it all in English.

Oh well.

Carry on.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Do we Yanks get to decide who the winner of this match is?:jester:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Do we Yanks get to decide who the winner of this match is?:jester:


Dulux is the clear winner IMO.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Do we Yanks get to decide who the winner of this match is?:jester:


Well us Canadians couldn't, because we're so nice that we'd be unable to pronounce someone a loser !


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I declare a four way tie! 

Dulux for creating the accreditation program.

Glen for offering up pimp slams

Brian because he repeatedly called Glen a little grasshopper which I found funny.

Ben well because he's Ben a winner in my book.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I thanked three posts in a row to this Aussie shootout and none of them were from Australia. lol

Dulux is different here, they used to be ICI/Dulux and have now changed their name back to Glidden and have one real store in my area but other than that they are recognized more from the box store. 

I understand the accredited thing they do over seas but I also see it as simply another title to hold for legitimate contractors. Either way I thank you for the read and I thank you even more for only reading the word bear once through the thread. Damn yanks. lol.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Cant believe this thread is still 
Going maybe Bill can drop by and lock it


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Glen wanted to pimp slap my face. I have an enormous head.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Glen wanted to pimp slap my face. I have an enormous head.


He got a little more angry with you 
Maybe he doesn't like grasshoppers ?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I think if Glen's pa finds out what he's been up to on this forum he will get a walloping by his pa.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Brian C said:


> What you guys don't understand is we go through a rigourus scrutiny by Dulux, checking our trade papers and getting customer testimonials to being a Dulux accredited painter, which in return we get referrals from them and we pay a fee of $ 650 to be registered by them. You in return agree to only use premium Dulux paint. I would be dis-endorsed by them if they caught me using another brand of paint.


 For all that I would require payment from them as a delux merchandise salesman. Exclusivity ain't a free option for me. Especially if I would be turning work down for it. I really don't endorse any company or brand unless they at the minimum give me the merchandise (i.e. hats,shirts,pamphlets)to do so. No doubt you might get some added prestige but it takes more for me.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I am a PT accredited painter....it's on my truck. I always refer client to treads like this one, it makes the industry look good.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Lazerline said:


> For all that I would require payment from them as a delux merchandise salesman. Exclusivity ain't a free option for me. Especially if I would be turning work down for it. I really don't endorse any company or brand unless they at the minimum give me the merchandise (i.e. hats,shirts,pamphlets)to do so. No doubt you might get some added prestige but it takes more for me.


That is what I was thinking. If I were to have to turn down jobs because of it, I would sent the bill of what I would have made for profit to Dulux for them to pay me what I was not able to make.

Thinking about it more you would probably land a lot of jobs being accredited and get a couple more that you wouldn't have gotten otherwise. So I guess turning down the odd job wouldn't hurt as much.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would think that accreditation with a trade organization rather then a product manufacturer would have more validity in regards to qualifying a contractor's overall competency. However, if a product has proven to be of value in the building industry, and is popularly recognized and requested by the consumer, then I could understand why a contractor would want to use that product exclusively, even if it means committing to one particular manufacturer.

As a homeowner and consumer, I tend to trust a contractor that is required to have extensive knowledge and measurable qualifications for a particular product's performance and installation proceedures.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> That is what I was thinking. If I were to have to turn down jobs because of it, I would sent the bill of what I would have made for profit to Dulux for them to pay me what I was not able to make.
> 
> Thinking about it more you would probably land a lot of jobs being accredited and get a couple more that you wouldn't have gotten otherwise. So I guess turning down the odd job wouldn't hurt as much.


 Perhaps, I would be too cheap to try it though.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> Well us Canadians couldn't, because we're so nice that we'd be unable to pronounce someone a loser !


No fence sitting here.
No disrespect to the other two, as I have known them here to be great guys.

But, I think Glen has it right. 
I saw nothing he did wrong here, other than he did not pronounce his
faith to ICI, Dulux, PPG, Glidden, CIL, & the bunch owned by PPG, GOD.

Here in North America, remember B. Moore PDS Contractors?
What happened to that?
Then they identified with Costco/Certapro instead.
I still like the products and the people in it, but...

Be loyal to yourselves, your own companies and hard work instead. 

As far as the age thing goes.
I am 50 and was a great painter (in my mind) like we all think we are.
I must have hired and fired so many painters of all ages. Age has nothing to do with it.
My best painters now are 22 to 30 years old. They are smart and polite. 
They do great work, perfect lines, they are fast, customers love to have them around. 
What is even better, they don't even want me the old grump, around
which suits me just fine. 

Young people make me happy.
Old painters could be good as well but not because of age.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

George Z said:


> No fence sitting here.
> No disrespect to the other two, as I have known them here to be great guys.
> 
> But, I think Glen has it right.
> ...


Gday George 


You haven't got it right 

this whole thread changed when i asked about him being Acredited 

Glenn saying he is and he isnt simple
You cant represent the program if you are a non 
Member (if he was a member after what he has posted his membership would be canceled )

He finally said that in a post that his name isnt on the certificate ( non member )

plus Accredited managment have also made that clear 

Its like a Painter who is a member of PDCA a non member does not have the wright to advertise as they are ? 

It was a good read though


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't remember if it was answered upthread or not - but as it's Glens father who is accredited, is he solely the only one allowed to use that status - or was it awarded to him as the company owner and therefore guilty by association if you like. What i'm trying to ask is if the company itself is accredited - does every painter in it need to be for them to use the status? Because new hires and apprentices wouldn't be - so I can't see them revoking the accreditation just because they hired (Glen) new people.

So therefore is it wrong for Glen to be using the phrase? Maybe he should have worded it a little better if so - like "The company is Dulux accredited?"


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

What is even better, they don't even want me the old grump, around
which suits me just fine.

Same here George, my painters love working alone without me and they do a great job. :thumbup:

if i stay too long they tell me to leave, they have it under control for me to go find more work and they feel that i don't need to touch a brush ... just keep the jobs coming


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

"Alright its getting crowded﻿ in here, everyone out." *Everyone starts to leave* "Not you Scott. Not you Number two. Not you Frau. Not you Goldmember. Not you, guys back there. Not you, henchman holding wrench. Not you, henchmen arbitrarily turning knobs, making it seem like you're doing something." *Looks at Mini-me* "Ohhh, this is uncomfortableee"


----------



## ozpaint (Jan 4, 2008)

Lazerline said:


> For all that I would require payment from them as a delux merchandise salesman. Exclusivity ain't a free option for me. Especially if I would be turning work down for it. I really don't endorse any company or brand unless they at the minimum give me the merchandise (i.e. hats,shirts,pamphlets)to do so. No doubt you might get some added prestige but it takes more for me.


Hi all
I am an Australian painter who is not Dulux accredited .I was invited to an information session by Dulux many years ago but was asked to leave for expressing views similar to the above.If you don't fit the mould they don't want you.
I just could not bring myself to worship the big Kahuna that is Dulux(we're not worthy)but apart from that ,some of their products are rubbish and as a contractor I need to research and find the right product for a particular job.
A positive to all this is though is that Glen ,Brian and Ben are passionate about our trade and this can only be a good thing.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ozpaint, what Dulux products do you find rubbish ? I think their water based undercoat is a bit average, so I use Zinsser undercoat.

Happy to have some decorum back on this forum too.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Brian C said:


> I think if Glen's pa finds out what he's been up to on this forum he will get a walloping by his pa.


brian i truley wish your arse as a circus and all of Melbourne's homeless got in for free. 



> I would think that accreditation with a trade organization rather then a product manufacturer would have more validity in regards to qualifying a contractor's overall competency. However, if a product has proven to be of value in the building industry, and is popularly recognized and requested by the consumer, then I could understand why a contractor would want to use that product exclusively, even if it means committing to one particular manufacturer.
> 
> As a homeowner and consumer, I tend to trust a contractor that is required to have extensive knowledge and measurable qualifications for a particular product's performance and installation proceedures.


yeh thats right most owners feel the same way , but in the instance of the accredited program no one knows about it ... if it was a well know as dulux brand then it would have its leverage for the accredited contractor! 

NOW brian and ben answer the questions STOP beating around the bush 

1. if an owner requested a accredited contractor does only 1 person show up ? ( dont be smart and say "well if they are a 1 man band they do ) 

2. name the business related training that they offer to grow your business which you stated .. 

since you know so much about the program surly you can answer these two very basic yet hard hitting questions right?

i always said that WE, US are accredited, didnt you read the post about how iv built the company side by side with my father ? 

IT ISNT A STATUS SYMBOL MAN ! 

since iv started training for my cert 4 in painting and decorating does that make it a STATUS SYMBOL ... NO ! cause no one cares ! the only thing that matters is what you can do... and realisticly by being accredited it doesnt offer anything other than brand marterism over another contractor ! because usless the customer ! yes the customer once again ! gives a dam about what an accredited guy is , it doesnt matter ! 

read back your posts you sound like one of those idiotic die hard FORD fans, 

"o hell no that cars better than a ford, this ford has this many horse power" and on and on and on... 

and what are you saying .. if i was a memeber i would be kicked out because of my views LMFAO ! they are gunna kick someone out because they have an opinion on the performance of the program ! we live in australian man.... dulux is not headed by fedel Castro.. 



> If you don't fit the mould they don't want you.
> I just could not bring myself to worship the big Kahuna that is Dulux(


kinda makes you think.. if the other 600 members australia wide have the same amount of common sense as what ben and brian have then its leading me to believe that dulux is taking more advantage of them then they are of dulux.... 

ill quote this one on this thread till its over lol 




ozpaint said:


> A positive to all this is though is that Glen ,Brian and Ben are passionate about our trade and this can only be a good thing.


mate thanks, but it isnt about being passionate about our trade its dead set about BREAKING the chains on this crap which is the degrading,demeaning crap older people spin on younger guys trying to make their way in the world.. i may be younger than most, i may be a grasshopper in somes eyes... but whether they like it or not, im here, I'm loud, and i can run with them stride for stride.. and thats what they dont like ! 



George Z said:


> No fence sitting here.
> No disrespect to the other two, as I have known them here to be great guys.
> 
> But, I think Glen has it right.


yes thank you george ! :notworthy: finally after 118 posts , 4 THOUSAND VIEWS someone has the rare superpower called common sense .. 

ben and brian i say to you both... 

GO and cry to dulux, GO forth to your brethren since they are apparently not mine, and roll around in the piss and **** which pigs so enjoy..


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

glennb said:


> brian i truley wish your arse as a circus and all of Melbourne's homeless got in for free.
> 
> yeh thats right most owners feel the same way , but in the instance of the accredited program no one knows about it ... if it was a well know as dulux brand then it would have its leverage for the accredited contractor!
> 
> ...


Thanks Glenn


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Shucks, I thought we were rid of you. Your spelling and grammar is appalling young grasshopper.

I will try to decipher your childish rant and answer the questions.

1/ Owner looks up the accredited web page, types in the post code and half a dozen accredited painters are there for the HO to ring for a quote. Its their choice. 

2/ Training - I have attended an all day spray course with my workers to see the latest machines in action. At other accredited seminars there are guest speakers who lecture on best business practices, running a home office, latest web page developments etc. And the latest products coming onto the paint market.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Let's try and keep the personal insults out of the posts.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Hell, we are Australians. We like bare knuckle fighting.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Shucks, I thought we were rid of you. Your spelling and grammar is appalling young grasshopper.
> 
> I will try to decipher your childish rant and answer the questions.
> 
> ...


NO NO NO NO NO ! stop beating around the bush ! i asked if an owner requested an accredited contractor does only 1 person show up ! since they are the accredited PERSON ! so in S & A Painting's case if a consumer WANTS AN ACCREDITED PAINTER does only my father turn up to paint the house ? because im certain and clearly not accredited so if the consumer wants an accredited painter your team cannot paint the house otherwise your lieing to the client ! id bet you dont make them aware that your team are below you accredited status right ?

stop beating around the bush again man ! ill quote ben 



> But training as such as offering marketing and other buisness related seminars thats what they offer and *many other things that can help one grow his or her buisness if Needed ? *


and many other things ? like what ?

these are the ones they have right ? 

1. leadership programmes,
2. sales training, 
3. customer scenario training,
4. customer service best practices, 
5. complaint handling , 
6. employee management, 
7. bookkeeping best practices,
8. how to plan and schedule effectively
9. workplace health and safety updating , 
10. estimation and quoting , 
11. knowing your business costs 
12. business contracts and payments 

anyone else like to add some really cool stuff to which you'd like to pay money to learn ? 

now for a program to develop and create a better painting professional and make them "the best in the business" to charge more, how can this be done without the above... o im sorry what was it that they offer?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> Let's try and keep the personal insults out of the posts.


yeh fair cop, ill slow down if he does :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I understand...lol.

I think it's obvious that you who have gone through the certification process take pride in the fact. However, I can also see Glenn's point of view also.

Face it; as painter's and particularly as business owners, we are an independent bunch. No way in heck I would allow my company to be tied exclusively to one mfg's product line. My primers may come from a different company than my top coats. Same with wood stains, dyes, and finishes. I need to find what works best with me and gives the best process throughout. 

I could paper a wall with all the certification letters and certificates I've gotten over the years. Yeah, some may mean more than others.....and, some are so obsolete they probably could be considered vintage.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> I understand...lol.
> 
> I think it's obvious that you who have gone through the certification process take pride in the fact. However, I can also see Glenn's point of view also.
> 
> ...


Gday Wolf 


Thats why im very lucky all my products i need plus also very happy with are sold at my Dulux Trade centre i dont need to go to different stores 
To buy paint i guess thats why they are our leading Paint Brand 

Did i also mention my loyalty to my local Trade Centre : ) its crazy isnt it i buy everything from the one Paint store from primers to topcoats 
To everything else trade related 


I must be brainwashed or very happy with the products plus the customer service at my local
Trades Centre then the added Bonus and that is being part of an Accredited program of a product i love lol

Its not that complicated It really isnt

Please share Glenns point of view as i dont think even Glenn knows what it is ?

Its not that he is a member thats been cleared a few pages back 

So whats his point of view can you point it out then lock the thread


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Grasshopper, I am an accredited painter and it is solely my business. My workers are not personally accredited but follow my supervision and use the paint I supply to them. 
The buck stops with me. I take the risks and reap the rewards. My workers get a cheque every week and don't have any worries or responsibility.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Grasshopper, I am an accredited painter and it is solely my business. My workers are not personally accredited but follow my supervision and use the paint I supply to them.
> The buck stops with me. I take the risks and reap the rewards. My workers get a cheque every week and don't have any worries or responsibility.


Is that a Metron in your avatar?


----------



## ozpaint (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian C said:


> Ozpaint, what Dulux products do you find rubbish ? I think their water based undercoat is a bit average, so I use Zinsser undercoat.
> 
> Happy to have some decorum back on this forum too.


Hi Brian
I don't like the premium oil based enamels .I find they do not flow or level and don't have enough open time.We use Haymes enamels.
Weather shield gloss sets up too quick for me .We use Wattyl Solagard.
Aquanamel doesn't work for me.We use Resene waterborne acrylic enamel.(a few painters have told me the aquanamel has improved a lot recently)
These are just my opinions .Paint companies change and improve their formulas all the time especially with the current situation of removing VOC's etc.so you 
might have no problems with any of these products.
I have an issue with Dulux because they advertise extensively to the do it yourself market then charge trade painters more for their products to pay for the advertising
Just my opinion .


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

squid said:


> Is that a Metron in your avatar?


some alien from the original star trek series.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Dulux enamels I will always add penetrol to help flow. Aqua-enamel is not that great. I am locked into using their premium line but as I said before use Zinsser undercoat. The 101 washable matt is my favourite wall paint and I use the professional ceiling flat a lot.





ozpaint said:


> Hi Brian
> I don't like the premium oil based enamels .I find they do not flow or level and don't have enough open time.We use Haymes enamels.
> Weather shield gloss sets up too quick for me .We use Wattyl Solagard.
> Aquanamel doesn't work for me.We use Resene waterborne acrylic enamel.(a few painters have told me the aquanamel has improved a lot recently)
> ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

glennb said:


> brian i truley wish your arse as a circus and all of Melbourne's homeless got in for free.


I am sooo glad you didn't edit this:laughing:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bender said:


> I am sooo glad you didn't edit this:laughing:


I know.....just couldn't do it.:no: Had to read it twice and then clean the coffee off the monitor and keyboard. Truly a classic.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I got a call from a customer I did work for last year. She wants me to look at another of her properties.

She was happy with the previous project and called me for more work. 

It didn't take a piece of paper to make this happen.

Funny thread.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

It is a type of brain washing Ben. Thing is if your never allowed to use another brand of paint then how do you know which is better. Of course you can say your happy with products of Dulux. But if you dont use any other you cant compare. Either way you look at it you narrow your options.

If it works for some more power to them. Personally I wouldnt touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I thought this Aussie slugfest was over but Glenn is back swinging. 
Good on ya, Glenn. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I understand...lol.
> 
> I think it's obvious that you who have gone through the certification process take pride in the fact. However, I can also see Glenn's point of view also.
> 
> ...


 
literally or figuratively? :jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Never claimed to be a paperhanger Chris. One of those tasks that I always felt stressed out about doing. I see some of Bill's and Tim's pics and am totally amazed....along with feeling inadequate. lol


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the real pressing question, that no one has answered, is-

Do you guys paint houses in the opposite direction than us northern folks?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Hines Painting said:


> I think the real pressing question, that no one has answered, is-
> 
> Do you guys paint houses in the opposite direction than us northern folks?


This thread is starting to go south!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Never claimed to be a paperhanger Chris. One of those tasks that I always felt stressed out about doing.


Bah. Its easy. Go down to home depot, rent a duster brush, grab a bucket of glue, slap it on the wall and stick stuff to it. Easy Peasy.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Kinda like painting eh?


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

glennb said:


> yeh fair cop, ill slow down if he does :thumbup:


ooooh, you were doing so well and then lost points with that one


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Hotwing,
are you encouraging the silly little boy to continue with his insulting behaviour ?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Never claimed to be a paperhanger Chris. One of those tasks that I always felt stressed out about doing. I see some of Bill's and Tim's pics and am totally amazed....along with feeling inadequate. lol


Those 2 hacks? I can out paper them any day, I just do not post pics of my work for all to see.:laughing:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Hotwing,
> are you encouraging the silly little boy to continue with his insulting behaviour ?


:whistling2:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, your gorgeous. Do you think you would be attracted to my good looks ?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

hotwing7 said:


> ooooh, you were doing so well and then lost points with that one


lol atleast someones having fun :thumbup:



Brian C said:


> Grasshopper, I am an accredited painter and it is solely my business. My workers are not personally accredited but follow my supervision and use the paint I supply to them.
> The buck stops with me. I take the risks and reap the rewards. My workers get a cheque every week and don't have any worries or responsibility.


thats your answer to this question if an owner requested an accredited contractor does only 1 person show up ! since they are the accredited PERSON !

and still didnt say squat about what business related training they offer other than a seminar here and there. 

so in essence your saying that if a client requested an accredited painter you blow smoke up their arse and not tell them that only your accredited and you team or outfit isn't .. or do you? 



Brian C said:


> My workers get a cheque every week and don't have any worries or responsibility


man thats a bad way to look at it ... not making your workers have any responsibility and seeing them as they are only their for a pay CHEQUE! btw you still pay by cheque :blink:!! how do you hold individuals accountable for if they arnt responsible for what they do !!!! in my experience these methods only lead to poor workmanship issues and staff doing as they please due to poor management. anyone else seen the same ?



> It is a type of brain washing Ben. Thing is if your never allowed to use another brand of paint then how do you know which is better. Of course you can say your happy with products of Dulux. But if you dont use any other you cant compare. Either way you look at it you narrow your options.
> 
> If it works for some more power to them. Personally I wouldnt touch it with a barge pole.


theres only one thing that can compliment this post.. 


i found that online btw so do be hating on me for it ! LOL!



brian c said:


> Do you think you would be attracted to my good looks ? :


 no


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm really getting annoyed at the crap coming out of your mouth. All accredited painters would not have their staff accredited. The cost would be prohibitive. 

My guys are accountable to my anger if they muck something up but thats not a common issue as they are very careful and very particular. I have trained them to my way of undertaking preparation and painting which I pride myself as doing first class work always .


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

and what "crap" would that be? 

ok well thats good to hear that your guys are responsible otherwise you would have a big problem ay.. brian, i have no doubt that you do have alot of pride in what you do... as do we all.. 



> All accredited painters would not have their staff accredited. The cost would be prohibitive.


thats exactly right, thats why we see it as it isn't only my father thats accredited we spread the love to all of our team members because its them that also have to hold up the values of great workmanship, polite, clean, honest etc etc etc. if my father got up on hes high horse then everyone would think of him as a prick and not listen because hes just the "fussy old prick" yet by including everyone in our company EVEN SUBS as being apart of our accreditation it spends some love allowing them to think the grass is greener where they are and that their skills have been recognised. all of the information for the seminars gets passed on to them when we have team meetings / training days so its almost like we are just the mailman to deliver information to them.. from day one we told our apprentices that we wouldnt just teach them how to paint, but we would teach them how to run a painting business. and the accredited program makes them feel special..


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

glennb said:


> and what "crap" would that be?
> 
> ok well thats good to hear that your guys are responsible otherwise you would have a big problem ay.. brian, i have no doubt that you do have alot of pride in what you do... as do we all..
> 
> thats exactly right, thats why we see it as it isn't only my father thats accredited we spread the love to all of our team members because its them that also have to hold up the values of great workmanship, polite, clean, honest etc etc etc. if my father got up on hes high horse then everyone would think of him as a prick and not listen because hes just the "fussy old prick" yet by including everyone in our company EVEN SUBS as being apart of our accreditation it spends some love allowing them to think the grass is greener where they are and that their skills have been recognised. all of the information for the seminars gets passed on to them when we have team meetings / training days so its almost like we are just the mailman to deliver information to them.. from day one we told our apprentices that we wouldnt just teach them how to paint, but we would teach them how to run a painting business. and the accredited program makes them feel special..


Glenn your not Accredited buddy 
your subcontractors aren't part of the program either 

Smoke & mirrors thats all you are


That is interesting that all of the information gets passed on from the Dulux accredited seminars to your own subcontractors who are non members 

Interesting Glenn you keep surprising me at how 
Smart you are ? So your a Non Member acting like you are then even more so passing all of the information to the subcontractors who are also not Acreditted 

Surely your Subcontractors dont display the accredited logo lol now that would be a funny joke


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

omg it isnt a status symbol ben, if i was smoke and mirrors why did i just contract 2 HO's for $37,876.00 total in sales ???


----------

